# The Story of an Engineer from Mississauga



## romeokilo (12 May 2008)

So here I am, a 22 year old from Mississauga, ON.

My story is a little unusual, I went to the Mississauga recruiting center in January 2008. I had by then visited them five times already and ordered two packages from Forces.ca, so I knew my trade choices - Pilot and Air Nav -- I love aircraft and would love to fly given the chance.

I was given the application forms and told to wait until I graduate to be applicable for the DEO plan. 

I just finished my fourth year of Aerospace Engineering from Ryerson, but I have two electives/liberals to go, which I am currently taking (both history courses). :crybaby:

So I will graduate in October, but my courses end in June 2008 and thats when I will get my transcript and a letter from the dean stating that nothing stands between me and the degree.

That is when I submit my application, I can't wait for June 25!

As someone on the forums said....Put your mind in neutral and your body in gear!


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2008)

If you are looking at becoming a pilot I heavily suggest that you are one already!  My cousin went thru RMC, got his pilots licence in cadets, is single engine small plane rated and is still waiting to get placed on a course.  He is now getting to be "too old" for the program and had it suggested to him that in his free time he go and get multi-engine qual'd and get tons of hours.  They seem to be snapping up people who are already multi-engine with over 1000 hours.
If you can't beat that, I suggest going Nav, I think they still use them on H-Hercs...but don't quote me on that???
Just a thought, BYTD sends


----------



## geo (12 May 2008)

While your mind is in neutral.... put body in gear & work out!


----------



## romeokilo (20 May 2008)

UPDATE:

Ok, so I did an eye test at the local Hakim Optical optometrists.

My thinking is/was I would better know NOW and go into the medical KNOWING my condition, rather than get disappointed THERE and return with a sad face.

So the doctor did the visual acuity test and color vision test.

My right eye is 20/50 uncorrected and 20/20 corrected.
My left eye is 20/20 uncorrected and 20/20 corrected.

My overall vision is 20/15.

I have no idea what those numbers mean.

If someone here is in the know, will they be kind to inform me on the following:
1) Can I still be a pilot with those numbers above?
2) If I don't qualify as a fighter pilot, can I still fly other aircraft?

Anything else you guys wanna say, go ahead! My mind is in neutral gear and I will listen to anyone who is willing to speak....so speak!


----------



## jzaidi1 (20 May 2008)

Hey buddy,

I'm no optometrist (my wife is though) and those numbers look ok to me.  You must be 20/20 uncorrected in at least one eye I believe, with the other eye close to 20/20 to qualify for pilot in any aircraft in the CF.

Guess what though, CF is now allowing for laser eye surgery candidates (visit them to find out which surgery qualifies).  This has to come out of your own pocket though and is no guarantee you'll get in.

I went to CFRC in Mississauga 2-3 weeks ago and got them to print out the specs for me for laser eye surgery, in case you need it.

I hope this helps  a little...

J


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (20 May 2008)

> I was given the application forms and told to wait until I graduate to be applicable for the DEO plan


From what I understand, there were 21 total spots available for this year and they have been filled so I wouldn't worry about it.

The CF will conduct their own vision tests through a recognized civie doctor to determine if you are eligible. If you really want to find out, apply (when you can) and let the CF tell you yes or no. Good luck.


----------



## dwalter (21 May 2008)

Also, the vision requirements for the Air Nav are lower than those of the pilot, so if you don't meet the requirements for pilot, check with the CFRC about your second choice before feeling defeated.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> Hey buddy,
> 
> I'm no optometrist (



You should have stopped right there.


----------



## romeokilo (22 May 2008)

Ok now, before this thread erupts into a firefight, let me say this, and you can quote me on it.

There are many professionals on this board, along with many more amateurs and even more novices (like me). However, the love of the military occupation is what binds us all together. As such, I respect everyone's opinion and am open to hearing to what everyone has to say. That is what makes this country free. So professional or not, speak your mind, and you shall be heard.

 :warstory:


----------



## romeokilo (21 Jun 2008)

!!! UPDATE !!!

I just finished my summer courses and passed all three of them. Now I'm waiting for the transcripts to arrive so I can apply!

Good Lord, the wait is painful.


----------



## romeokilo (24 Jul 2008)

:: UPDATE ::

So, I applied for transcripts over a month ago, on June the 19th. The "handler" (his word) told me it would take a week. But it turned into a month-long nightmare as they decided that a course switch I had asked for was unfriendly by their standards and therefore I was to be executed.  ;D  The ordeal took a month, but yesterday I finally got my transcripts and rushed to the CFRC in Mississauga (yes, the one at Square One).

There, the Sgt. told me that my two choices (Pilot and Air Nav) have been filled for the year and that he cannot say how long my wait would be. He said if I put in a third choice, I'd most likely get in for that....and especially if it were MARS, as it currently is a distressed trade, meaning I'd start basic in September.

I had in mind Armour, Intelligence, MARS and Aero. Eng. as my third option(s)....and I thought long and hard about it.

BUT! I love flying and flying is what I want to do, so I called him this morning and said I want to keep my third choice BLANK and stick on with Pilot and Air Nav.

The reason for the deluge in Pilot/Air Nav applications was sometime in mid-Spring, CF opened up both to people with 20/20 AS WELL as people with vision correctable to 20/20, via surgery, laser, glasses, etc.

Anyways, my CFAT is scheduled for the 29th of July, yes this Tuesday and I'm going to work hard toward it.

The journey has finally begun, I can't wait!


----------



## dwalter (28 Jul 2008)

Good on you for sticking with the trade choices you really want! It's not good to pick a trade that doesn't interest you for the sake of getting in sooner. Good luck with the CFAT, just make sure you get a good night's sleep before and don't drink so much coffee that you get jittery haha.


----------



## romeokilo (1 Aug 2008)

So gave the CFAT this Tuesday and passed for all officer trades, scoring in at 89% (peeked at the sheet when the Sgt. wasn't looking )

To those who are curious about the CFAT,
-- If you're done college/university, you'll find it easy, though tricky in some places like verbal reasoning, since some grads (like me) have a *slight* ability to over-think the problem. So think acoording to what is ON the paper, not what you WANT/WISH to be on the paper.
-- If you're done high school and that's that, it might be a little tough, especially the math part, as speed and accuracy are BOTH equally important.

I would definitely recommend that all candidates do the online IQ tests, paying close attention to their performance in the math and spacial ability sections.
Also would recommend solving problems of number multiplication and division under time limit, and doing many of those.

Most importantly, RELAX! It's just a test, ain't gonna kill ya!


----------

